# Poudre Rock Report



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Didn't look at the rock, but rafted filter plant yesterday at 300 CFS. There was ample water for a raft, but we had to put in at the pull off a quarter mile below the wood stairs. Strainer alert on FP, a bunch scattered, mostly obvious except for some about a half mile above the takeout that might be hard to spot from a kayak. All avoidable but in the main flow. They will most likely be gone once flows go up a bit.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I suspect that they are releasing from Seaman res. and not much is happening up stream of the FP.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

.5 on the rock. Narrows laps have commenced!!!!

More laps on Friday if your interested, meeting at the Radman ranch b&b.

Paul and Jeff and I will be there Friday.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. It's on bitchezzz!


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Picking up a trailer Friday.

Anyone eyeing Sunday? Hoping for a bump from the rain, or at least maintaining the .5 range for lower laps.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

*Hazard on Bridges*

Most of you reading this probably know Fearless Falbo posted the inaugural rock report for 2016. If you have not read it there is a safety warning to be aware of regarding an obstacle on Bridges.

Pine View <1.0 on 4/18 | Poudre Rock Report


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

It's an overturned livestock water tank. I don't see how it's going to be a pin or flip hazard for anyone unless it moves at high water. It's bright blue, tough to miss visually. 

Tank Rapid, class 2+

The obstacle to be aware of is a large tree over the river in Poudre Park. River left, tough to miss visually. 

1 ft on the guage this morning.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

The tank is above Greyrock bridge on Bridges BTW.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Anyone with eyes on the rock lately?

The rock report hasn't been updated since the 18th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

*1.4 at 11:00 a.m. Fri. 4/22*

Water was lapping just below one and a half. 
Blue tank above Greyrock bridge is now completely submerged, see rock report posting.
Log on river left side of BTO wave, might make eddy service tricky, will be gone soon.


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Looked around 1.7 this morning.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

adgeiser said:


> Anyone with eyes on the rock lately?
> 
> The rock report hasn't been updated since the 18th.
> 
> ...


It was 1.9 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

*virus on poudre rock report site*

I am getting virus warnings on the poudre rock report site and last week I was redirected to another site a couple of times.

Sounds like the site may have been attacked or something - I think I will stay away from it till it is fixed.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Yeah. 
Doesn't work on the iPhone @ all

But I'm not having issues on the laptop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

linux isn't liking the rockreport either... 
anyone got eyes on the rock lately??

pv-bridges laps on monday and tuesday if anyones interested....


----------



## DoctorDucky (May 31, 2006)

*www.poudrerockreport.com VIRUS???*


When I tried to access the rock report today, May 1, 2016, the site was plastered with warnings about virus attacks ... no rock level info. Who the hell would hack a river level site?? Looks like others have had this problem, but someone mentioned they got through on their laptop - have any of you been able to access the Rock Report web site recently? Would like to signup to get the Report emails ... my Ducky is straining at its cam straps to get in the water.

John


----------



## KingJosh (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone know what the level is on the rock? Looks like the site is still hacked.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

It was about 1.8 last Thursday and I would guess it hasn't moved too much. I am heading up this afternoon and can post an update tomorrow if still needed.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Till and if the Rock Report comes back up. You might want to start watching the Hewlett Gulch gauge run by the City of Ft. Collins. I don't think anyone has run a calibration between the rock and this gauge but it will give you an idea of what's happening up there. You should be able to figure how to find what you're looking for. If you have trouble I'm sure you're fellow members of the boating community will be happy to point out the errors you are making.

Geocortex Viewer for HTML5


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

1.6 on Monday morning (today).


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like the FC gauge map hasn't been updated in a few days.


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Make that 1.4 (monday 2pm)


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Back down to 1.4? Ouch! Thanks for the update.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/poudre-rock-report-website-down-61038.html#post431670


----------

